# "Big Green Targets" for Field?



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

Have any of you used the "Big Green Target" brand of targets on your field range long enough to form an opinion about how they are holding up? The price seems right and the face is flat; two important qualities for a field target.

Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

we just put 10 of em up on our international course. So far with the limited use they've gotten in three weeks, they've done well. IBO speeds haven't poked through yet. The only bad I have to say is that I got some uncured glue or adhesive 'snot' on my arrow from one bale. It's like the artificial booger stuff. Nothin major. Just pull it off and use arrow lube and it self cleans as you shoot.

the price is right for small clubs.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

RM,

Which ones are you using?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the big field targets. i'll ask the prez what exactly he ordered as far as model and size.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Thanks, we are thinking about adding another 14 targets to our field range. Right now we are in the planning stage, but we want to consider all types of targets.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Looks like a good target. Hope they hold up. $149.95 shipped for a 36" x 36" x 14" is a deal.

Robert


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

*I use'em, too*

The green bag is a terrific target. I have been testing my first one on our home field-archery course. I recommend them, so far. Aluminum and carbon arrows pull out very nicely, especially when you have one hand still holding the bow off the ground. Until I can afford bigger or commercial grade bales, this may become my standard for target bales. If anyone has any negative experiences with them, I would like to know, too.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Question for you folks that have indicated you are using these on your range. The largest I can find is a 36 x 36, but see that the NFAA has minimum size requirements for distances in excess of 35 yards - 30" x 42" & 42" x 42".

Is there a Big Green larger than 36 x 36 or don't you folks care about NFAA approval for your ranges?


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Lee, can you give me your "page" reference on the target BUTT size requirement???? Never heard of that one yet. wespecially since the Morrel range target butt is 30 x 32 ". Ken


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I BOW 2 said:


> Lee, can you give me your "page" reference on the target BUTT size requirement???? Never heard of that one yet. wespecially since the Morrel range target butt is 30 x 32 ". Ken


Don't shoot the messenger :wink:

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/documents/170-2005404-Archery Range Guidelines.pdf

NFAA Archery Range Guidelines

III.A. Field Archery
The minimum size requirements for field archery butts are based on the target faces being shot. For example, the following table relates butt dimensions with target configuration:
Distance Critical Target Minimum Butt Dimensions
Up to 15 yds 4 x 4 – 20-cm 36” x 36”
15 to 35 yds 2 x 2 – 35-cm 30” x 30”
35 to 40 yds 1 x 2 – 50-cm 30” x 42”
40 to 80 yds Group 1 Animal 42” x 42”

Page 9 of the documentation - Page 13 of the overall document


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Just remember that the 1st page tells you that this is a guide and not law. As long as the target face scoring area fits the target butt it is acceptable. Ken


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I BOW 2 said:


> Just remember that the 1st page tells you that this is a guide and not law. As long as the target face scoring area fits the target butt it is acceptable. Ken


:thumbs_up But will two 50 cm target faces fit side by side on a butt less than 42" (as on the 35 Fan)? Or 4 vertical rows of the Birdie targets. 

Not trying to be argumentative - just wondering if those that use these on their range use them at every distance. I'm building a range and ran out of target material after getting 8 built.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Question for you folks that have indicated you are using these on your range. The largest I can find is a 36 x 36, but see that the NFAA has minimum size requirements for distances in excess of 35 yards - 30" x 42" & 42" x 42".
> 
> Is there a Big Green larger than 36 x 36 or don't you folks care about NFAA approval for your ranges?


They have one called the Big Green Monster.
It's 48x48.
We have one of the these on the 80 & the Bird.

Everything else we have are Morrell Outdoor Range bags.
No problems except for the fact that the large animal targets hang over quite a bit.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JMJ said:


> They have one called the Big Green Monster.
> It's 48x48.
> We have one of the these on the 80 & the Bird.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info - didn't see the Big Green Monster.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Lee, here is what you have to work with. A 4 x 4 block of Birdies is 17" Square so that requires a min. of 34 x34" A 50 cm is 21" Square side by side = 42" A block of the 35 cm is 15" Square or 30 x 30" The only target that will give you trouble on the 30 x 32 Morrel range bag is the birdies. They do make a new 36 x 36 bag now as well. Most places prefer to use two seperate target butts for the dual 50cm targets. It's just easier to work with and to move around on the bag. Ken


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Anyone got a link for "Big Green Targets" since I don't know what you're talking about?


----------



## SSNIGHTMARE (Mar 26, 2005)

http://www.biggreentargets.com/field-point-foam-targets.html?gclid=CL_GyoWtlqICFRBx5QodZDw0GA


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Here you Go*

http://www.biggreentargets.com/


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks! Actually looks pretty good and priced sensibly.:thumbs_up


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

JMJ

How long have you had one on the Birdy target. If it will hold up for the Birds it will last a long time in my back yard.

Robert


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

JMJ said:


> They have one called the Big Green Monster.
> It's 48x48.
> We have one of the these on the 80 & the Bird.
> .


I don't see any mention of this on their website. Do you have any more information about it?

Thank you.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

*Robert58*
Not long enough for a good test as of yet.

*erasmu*
No it wasn't on the website last time I looked.
I got them through my local dealer.

As rock monkey pointed out, the only bad so far is when you happen to shoot into some of the glue holding the thing together.
It sticks to your arrow & it's hard to get it off there.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

what is the cost of the 4x4 and is it a bag or laminated foam?


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

FS560 said:


> what is the cost of the 4x4 and is it a bag or laminated foam?


See this thread.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1193416&highlight=monster


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

think of them as the hips targets that used the 2" ethafoam panels. box them in and fill them with high density foam bits. that's basically what it is.

you will get some foam residue on your arrows, much like what you get from an american whitetail target. no biggie, just scrape it off and use an arrow lube. occasionally, like i said before, you may get some of the uncured glue on your arrows. no biggie.....it will come off with a little bit of work.

my nano forces pull easily and havent poked thru the backside. i dont shoot a superfast bow, but i do get decent penetration.

they hold a target very well and if you use the thicker stock faces, you shouldnt have a problem. on our course, we glue them to a sheet of cardboard and post them.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Can we get an update. Sure would like to know haw they are holding up.

Robert


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

ive shot about 4 rounds so far and numerous practice shots and i havent had a pass thru yet.

i think they're a worthy and economical option for clubs and backyard shooters. other than the occasional bale booger, they're holding up well. as with any target system, it's a wise idea to move the target around from time to time.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

These are sounding great!


----------



## MetricMag (Aug 6, 2008)

*Big Green Targets*

I've got two of the $ 100 targets in my back yard at 20 and 30 yds. I think they are about 32" sq. I have shot the Morrell range bales for many years and just decided to try a couple of these. I've been shooting the 20 yd bale with 3-28 ACCs with the sort of rounded 100 gr. points. I've got maybe 4000 shots into the 20yd one. Here are some of my observations: I've had zero shoot throughs, I get a bounce out about 1 out of every 100 arrows, arrows go into the target at slight to signifigant angles if you don't rotate your spots fairly often which can make scoring frustrating sometimes, overall at this point I would say they are excellent bales. I don't think that they are quite as good as the Morrell range bales. Just my opinion. I like them enough to buy more. Mine have carry straps which is great if you want to take one to the woods for uphill, downhill practice. They are easy to carry compared to the Morrell range bales.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Update = 
I got an email from Mr. Little of Big Green Targets yesterday.

As it turns out, he was using some sort of reinforcement panel down the center of the big 4x4 target.
That was where the "monster snot" was coming from on the occasional arrow.

He has now changed something inside that target to try and remedy that problem.
I'll let you guys know how it works out as I have a chance to get these things installed on the range.

Mr. Little has been following our reviews, and is listening.
Props go out to Big Green Targets for paying attention to us ... the end user!

So much work ... so little time before the next shoot!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

JMJ said:


> Update =
> I got an email from Mr. Little of Big Green Targets yesterday.
> 
> As it turns out, he was using some sort of reinforcement panel down the center of the big 4x4 target.
> ...




```

```
very nice indeed... kudos to Mr Little !!...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


i have been following this thread with ernest as well; our club is ready to make their_ annual _ replacement of butts... so " we" are very curious of the outcome here... we have used PBB twice, and went with excelcior last year.. the best we can control is one year of usage with anything. our range is "owned and managed " by our club, but has to be open to the public... and the public does what it wants too; regardless of posted rules and explanations of proper usage etc etc etc .. 

keep "us" informed 
Thanks !


----------

